# Carter&Holmes Paphs.



## abax (Apr 24, 2012)

Has anyone here ordered Paphs. from the above vendor.
I've been looking over their offerings for spring and most
are hybrids. What about their species?


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 24, 2012)

I have had not had trouble with plants from Carter & Holmes but I get via my local importer. She imports form them and then distributes bare root. The Tolumnia I got last year were fantastic and I will be ordering Paphs this year from them.


----------



## bullsie (Apr 24, 2012)

I purchase alot from them and they are great. I mostly get their specials - I've gotten the Catt specials, the Paph specials, and the Phal specials. All great plants in excellent shape. And many of the specials are blooming size plants, some even in bud.

Highly recommended.

Both species and hybrids I've received are very healthy. Plants listed for awhile are well established. Some of the newer plants may not have been long in the pot size listed and sometimes those are the newest clones and will sell out quickly. All in all, a highly recommended orchid grower.


----------



## mormodes (Apr 24, 2012)

I thnk rdlsreno got an award on a C&H paph last year. I probably should have let him mention it since I'm unsure and can't remember which of his many it was....


----------



## nikv (Apr 24, 2012)

I have regularly ordered plants from Carter & Holmes for the past twenty years and have never been disappointed. I have several of their Paphs, including an alba sukhakulii.


----------



## physiognomy (Apr 24, 2012)

I had a great experience with them late last year & wouldn't hesitate to buy again. All of my new plants are growing nicely...

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23533


----------

